# Juaquin Bertholimule Malphurs Aka Waka Flocka Decoded



## Thatbudguy (Sep 4, 2011)

Over a period of approximately 40 mins I translated a modern American rap artists hit song lyrics into standardized English, a feat comparable to that of the dead sea scrolls, and now I publish findings
Enjoy

Original lyrics

I fucked my money up, damn
Now I can't re-up
Ran up in his spot just to get my stacks up
Now I'm back on deck,
So shawty what the fuck you want
Heard he talkin shit but this ain't what the fuck you want
Locked my CEO up
Now it's back to coka
Niggas talkin shit bruh, hang him by a ropa
Hit em with the choppa
Call that shit hot lava
Call me waka flocka aka young wild nigga
Aka young drug dealer
Got purp, got kush, got pills got white
In the trap all night with the hard and the soft
Stacks on the flo' *watch keep the water whippin*
Shook it to the left then he shook it to the right
So icey brick boys got it all night
These lame ass niggas ain't got no fight
Kick in my door we gon shoot out all night
Home of he Braves shawty shoot em with a K


YEAH, O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
YEAH, drug dealin music
Ay
I influence
Ay
I influence 
YEAH, O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
YEAH, drug dealin music
Ay
I influence
Ay
I influence 


1 shot man down
His brains go ka-pow
Ow, that shit hurt
So don't fuck around
But that happen often off in riverdale georgia
You gone pay the life you live off in riverdale georgia
They gone lay yo ass out rock you to sleep like a baby
Hit squad shawty in the hood we got them babies
Ever since they killed my nigga Travis start poppin pills and actin crazy
Ever since they killed my nigga Travis start poppin pills and actin crazy

YEAH, O let's do it
Find More lyrics at www.sweetslyrics.com 
Ay
O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
YEAH, drug dealin music
Ay
I influence
Ay
I influence 
YEAH, O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
Ay
O let's do it
YEAH, drug dealin music
Ay
I influence
Ay
I influence



You know me nigga
I am the block
It's Riverdale... and Waka Flock
We got the glocks whips and the knots
Even got the spots, (scurt, scurt,) off the block.

Catch me in different states bustin down bricks
Bustin down bricks with that chick you fell in love with
We on that thug shit give a fuck about love I'm cruel bitch
Keep my money on my mind not you bitch
Everyday shawty pull up in a new whip
In the trap shawty said he need another one
Told em call lil waka and he said"WHAT THE FUCK U WANT"
Pull up in the dump followed by a yellow one
So icey feddi gang pussy keep them tommy guns

In English

I mismanaged my finances gravely

Now I cannot procure narcotics

Committed a home invasion, armed robbery, and probably aggravated assault

Now my finances are in a desired state

So those with a lower social stature what is it that you request

Heard an undisclosed party showing blatant disrespect

However aggression is not what you have request

Incarcerated my biggest financial and social supporter

And now it is a return to (and modern researchers disagree as to the true meaning of this word and whether Jaquin is referring to the popular American drink Coca Cola or the more taboo benzoylmethylecgonine or cocaine in disambigous speak)

Heard this undisclosed party continuing disrespectful dialogue

Hang him by a dupont nylon based rope

Engage him with a military grade assault weapon

Refer to the situation as a devastating geological event

Call me by my stage and possibly street nickname Waka Flocka

Aka an unstable young African American

Aka a young narcotics distributer

Got (indiscernible, indiscernible, got pills, got white)

In the known drug access branch with varying forms of cocaine

Man fuck this I quit



Thanks to Dvonte for correcting these lyrics

Thanks to POPA LOL for correcting these lyrics

Thanks to Amyyy for correcting these lyrics

Thanks to sammy for correcting these lyrics

Thanks to arooks for correcting these lyrics 

Thank You thatbudguy for truly correcting the lyrics


----------

